# Piranha Feeding Amounts.



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi i just bought four red bellies and theyre in a 65 gallon tank. they are all the same size (give or take 1.5 inches) and in the past couple of days, two of them have bites taken out of a fin. I was just wondering how many cubes of bloodworms, or small pellets, should i be feeding them. and should i be concerned about them eating each other. thanks!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

How big are they?


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

all four of them are about 1 and a half inches


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd probably move them off bloodworms and start feeding small chunks of raw shrimp, tilapia, cod, catfish, and pollack along with the pellets you are currently feeding. Fin nips are very common when keeping groups of pygos, so I wouldn't worry much about that, it'll still happen even if you keep a constant supply of food for them. I would just throw small chunks of food in there one at a time until they stop eating -- do that a couple times a day and make sure you remove all uneaten food right away.


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks!


----------

